# Passports and Prepping



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Hypothetically, something happens where you have to bug out to a different country. Do you have your passport ready?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

absolutely!
Passport card always in my wallet (good for Canada / Mexico border crossing)
Passport booklet in the safe at home.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Sure do. I also have a BOL in a foreign country. Having a International BOL has always been included in my Prep Planning as well as a business that is mobile as well. Thus far it has worked out for me.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I had actually never, before now considered a Bug Out Location overseas. I had always looked to the North Georgia Mountain areas as my BOL.


----------



## frune182 (Dec 3, 2012)

The one thing we have to consider is the mass volume of people that will be trying to get out of the country. Canada will be under a lot of stress. You'd be nuts to go for Mexico unless you have a contact person there and can easily blend in - they will be waiting to take advantage of fleeing Americans. My best bet would be Montana if I could get on a plane....


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree Frune. If one were to enter Canada, the best they could hope for under most conditions would be a life of isolation in a refugee camp. The reality is, however, that in my humble opinion one reason we prep is to be available when necessary to rebuild society here in America. Perhaps a less effluent society at first, but a civilized society.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

rob said:


> one reason we prep is to be available when necessary to rebuild society here in America. Perhaps a less effluent society at first, but a civilized society.


Very well said Rob, going to put that in my signature line if you don't mind.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If I go to another country I will be held captive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I do not need a passport. I did my travelling on orders, and plan on staying right here. 
I am not leaving. Period.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Im not too sure about this idea. WTSHTF im sure foreign countries will not want to accept refugees. In Mexico you can visit for a short time using the pass port. But it is illegal to reside as an alien in Mexico. They will prob take all your stuff and throw you in jail... Or deport your ass. Mexico has very strict immigration laws. In my opinion Mexico is a very bad idea. Canada would be cool. Cold but cool. Im not up on their gun laws or if you could immigrate and keep them. Im thinking ill say where I am. I am fortunate to live in southern Ca. where i have water year round from the Santa Anna river, good land to grow, and plenty of animals for hunting.... Im also tucked back in a less populated area.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> I do not need a passport. I did my travelling on orders, and plan on staying right here.
> I am not leaving. Period.


I understand your philosophy, however, a wise man never says what he won't do. It might be wise just to have an exit plan in case the defecation really does hits the oscillating rotator or it gets too deep. (I'm just saying).


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I need no passport. I have a modded SKS.


----------

